# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  ماذا اقول عنك يا زينب!!!!

## سيد جلال الحسيني

ركع الصبر  لصبرك يا زينب
السلام عليكم
اعزائي  :
يطل علينا ميلاد سيدة الصبر وقدوة الاولين والاخرين بوقارها وصبرها الا وهي  الحوراء عقيلة الاسلام زينب بنت امير المومنين عليها وعلى جدها وابيها وامها  واخواتها وذريتها وبعلها آلاف التحية والسلام 
احير ماذا اقول عنك يا زينب  !!!!!!!!
ان قلت ان الانبياء انما اصبحوا انبياء لانهم  صبروا
وَ جَعَلْنا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا  وَ كانُوا بِآياتِنا يُوقِنُونَ (24)(السجدة)
فارى انهم لم يمتحنوا كامتحانك وصبرتي فوق صبر  الصابرين ؛ مَن مِن كل هؤلاء الانوار قتل ريحانة خاتم النبيين امامه  ؟؟

ويعطش ولا يُذكر له قول في عطشه بل كل تفكيرها في عطش الحسين امام  زمانها
((انا ما ابعيني دمع وزگیک ***او لو تفندی بالروح  لافدیک)
وان قلت ان موسى هو من اولي العزم كيف تقول هذا  ؟

اجيبك ان عمتي الحوراء قدمت بيدها الطفل الرضيع وهي تعلم انما سيقتلوه  ولا يرحموه ولكنها تسليما لامر الله سبحانه وامر امام زمانها قدمته بكل وقار للمثلث  القاسي لحرملة العاتي اللعين ؛ وقدمت فرس المنية لاخيها الحسين عليه السلام  !!
وها هو موسى لم يصبر لحكم باطني في خرق السفينة  وو
قالَ إِنَّكَ لَنْ تَسْتَطيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْراً (67)  وَ  كَيْفَ تَصْبِرُ عَلى‏ ما لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْراً (68)  قالَ  سَتَجِدُني‏ إِنْ شاءَ اللَّهُ صابِراً وَ لا أَعْصي‏ لَكَ أَمْراً  (69)
قالَ أَ لَمْ أَقُلْ إِنَّكَ لَنْ تَسْتَطيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْراً (72)  قالَ أَ  لَمْ أَقُلْ لَكَ إِنَّكَ لَنْ تَسْتَطيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْراً (75)(الکهف)

وان ابراهيم عليه السلام ابتلي ببلاء عظيم في ذبح ولده ولكن  الله سبحانه فداه بكبش عظيم 
وها هي الحوراء روحي فداها قدمت اولادها عون ومحمد فداء  لدينها وامتثالا لامر ربها بكل هدوء ؛ وحملا بعد قليل مقطعين اربا اربا ؛ ولم  تستقبلهما كما كانت تستقبل الشهداء بل دخلت الخيمة لكي لا يراها الحسين عليه السلام  وهي ثكلى باولادها قد يحرج منها

.......واويلاه........ وا ويلاه ليتني مت  قبل هذا يارب 
فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قالَ يا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرى‏ فِي  الْمَنامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانْظُرْ ما ذا تَرى‏ قالَ يا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ ما  تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُني‏ إِنْ شاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرينَ (102)  فَلَمَّا أَسْلَما وَ تَلَّهُ لِلْجَبينِ (103)  وَ  نادَيْناهُ أَنْ يا إِبْراهيمُ (104 قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيا إِنَّا كَذلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْمُحْسِنينَ (105) إِنَّ هذا لَهُوَ الْبَلاءُ الْمُبينُ (106)  وَ  فَدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظيمٍ (107) وَ تَرَكْنا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْآخِرينَ (108)  سَلامٌ  عَلى‏ إِبْراهيمَ (109) كَذلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنينَ  (110)
إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنينَ (111)(الصافات)
وها هو ايوب ضُرب مثلا للصبر ولكنه طلب العافية حينما  ابتلي بما قصّه القرآن الكريم في قضية اهله 
وها هي زينب ترى خولّي لعنه الله  باشد اللعنات يسحب المقنعة من راسها والاعداء يسحبون القرط من اذن آل الله والدماء  تجري من آذانهم وتصبر 
وَ خُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثاً فَاضْرِبْ بِهِ وَ لا  تَحْنَثْ إِنَّا وَجَدْناهُ صابِراً نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ  (44)(ص)
وان يونس خرج مغاضبا عن قومه  
وزينب بقيت الى آخر لحظات المعركة عطشانة جائعة صبورة بكل وقار تمتثل امر  ربها لتقيم الحجة على هؤلاء العتاة :
فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَ لا تَكُنْ  كَصاحِبِ الْحُوتِ إِذْ نادى‏ وَ هُوَ مَكْظُومٌ (48)(القلم)
وهی التی قالت لعبيد الله بن زياد لعنه الله حينما  قال لها كيف وجدت صنع الله بك ؟
قالت مارايت الا جميلا  
فَاصْبِرْ صَبْراً جَميلاً (5)(المعارج)
وَ اصْبِرْ عَلى‏ ما يَقُولُونَ وَ اهْجُرْهُمْ  هَجْراً جَميلاً (10)(المزمل)
فكان صبرها لله وفي الله  
وَ  لِرَبِّكَ فَاصْبِرْ (7)(المدثر)
وان يعقوب عليه السلام ابيضت عيناه من الحزن  لفقد ولده يوسف وهو يعلم بانه حي ؛ وهذه زينب تصبر صبرا جميلا وهي ترى علي الاكبر  كيف يقطع اربا اربا :
وَ جاؤُ عَلى‏ قَميصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ  أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْراً فَصَبْرٌ جَميلٌ وَ اللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعانُ عَلى‏ ما تَصِفُونَ  (18)(يوسف)
قالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ  أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْراً فَصَبْرٌ جَميلٌ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَني‏ بِهِمْ  جَميعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَليمُ الْحَكيمُ (83) (يوسف)
قالُوا أَ إِنَّكَ لَأَنْتَ يُوسُفُ قالَ أَنَا  يُوسُفُ وَ هذا أَخي‏ قَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنا إِنَّهُ مَنْ يَتَّقِ وَ  يَصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنينَ (90) (يوسف)
فحقا يقال لها  
إِنِّي جَزَيْتُهُمُ الْيَوْمَ بِما صَبَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ هُمُ  الْفائِزُونَ (111)(المومنون)
سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِما صَبَرْتُمْ‏ فَنِعْمَ  عُقْبَى الدَّارِ (24)(الرعد)


اللهم اقسم عليك بالمقام الشامخ  لعمتي زينب عليها السلام ان تقضي حوائج جميع محبي زينب عليها السلام اللهم يا شافي  اجعل الشفاء في ابدانهم واديانهم وان تقضي ديونهم وتوسع في ارزاقهم المعنوية  والمادية
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعداءهم

----------

